# Feel absolutely gutted



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi all,

Feel absolutely gutted - at work and bloody AF arrived about 3 hrs ago. Can't even have a good cry until I get home     . Cycle length 27 days this month.

Looks like Lesley was wrong for me. I am really beginning to think that I was destined never to become a mother and that hurts like hell. I really really hope that Lesley is more accurate for the rest of you guys who are 'speaking' to her. I will contact her I think and try and find out what she thinks.

Sorry to be bearer of bad news, looks like my mum won't have the brthday prezzie that I really wanted to give her - the news of a new baby.

Looks like it will end up for us having to go for IUI / IVF - though I suppose we still have about 4 months left of au naturelle until. Sorry, just feeling like poo at the moment. I stupidly thought this would be 'our month', should know better really,

Mads xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Ohhhh Mads -     I'm so sorry. I had everything crossed that this was your month. 

Don't give up hope - Lesley was right but out on her timings for Jo, and it may be the same for you. You never know she may be out by a month or even 2. 

I really hope it's your turn soon.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

thank you Rosie, I hope you are right - she probably mixed me and Jo up and I have to wait 2 years!

Mads xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Mads.....   So sorry the nasty witch got you.  its awful when this happens when your at work and you have to try and keep you emotions hidden, am thinking of you.  Dont give up hope.  Fingers crossed that its your turn very soon.

Jane xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Oh I hope not. She said 3 or 4 months, so it was more vague than giving a particular month. Keep thinking   for next month and get in lots of   to give it the best chance. You never know, it's happened for other, it's got to be our turn soon right?

Rosie. x


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

yeah Rosie, I will keep trying don't you worry! It WILL be our turn very soon,


Thanks janie - I have got a colleague who I can confide in so that helps a bit at work. Not looking forward to breaking news to DH when I get home, poor thing.

Mads xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hopefully it will be our turn very soon and you, Jo and I can be in our 'psychic pregnancies' together! 

At least you ad Dh have eachother to cuddle up to and get through this.

Rosie. x


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi,

Feeling a bit better now after a good  . Poor DH was gutted too - I really think he thought it was going happen this month ( he listened to Lesley's tape too ). He can be so lovely sometimes - keeps giving me lots of cuddles tonight. Deep down inside I know I am going to be a mummy one day cause I have just got too much to give to not be one! and I know DH will make such a great daddy.

I had a reply back from Lesley, apologising that her reading wasn't as accurate as she meant it to be. She said that she told a girl it would take her 2 yrs to conceive and it took her 2 months - must mean our pal Jo! She has told me to hang in there and keep positive basically ( sometimes easier said than done! ).

Thank you everybody for your kind words today - it really means so much to know that we are all going through this very difficult process together and have each other for support,

Love Mads xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Mads,

I've already said it but sooo gutted for you, i had everything crossed. Maybe she was a month or so out?! glad she got
back to you - Yep,  her timing was out with me too (alot!)
If i were you i'd have a bottle of wine and some nice food to cheer yourself up - mmmm wine.. i wish    have one for me if you do have some (or lots even!!! )  I hope hubby still being nice 2 ya. Sounds a lovely chap, bless - its so hard for men too.
You will be parents im sure of it, i know it is hard, but try and stay     

         Jo xxxx

Ps im glad you said she may have muddled us up, cos i thought that as well - how odd! cos she said Sept to you and it was for me? I hope not though, sure you dont want to wait 2 years.


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi MADS! Your words bought tears to my eyes and feel so gutted for you!

Sending you lots of love and cuddles and ofcourse - baby dust!!!!
       

Love,
Kissy Bear
xxx


----------



## monkey35 (Feb 4, 2006)

Dear Mads

Just wanted to send you big  

Its so fustrating isn't? I know saying you have to stay positive feels rubbish at the moment but coming from someone whose AF started today I know deep down that we must x

It has to be your turn soon

Monkey xx


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks Monkey and Kissy Bear. Sorry the old witch got you Monkey, it's just the worst feeling isn't it - I am definately going to invent red toilet paper to lessen the blow!  

Me and DH had a lovely weekend away. It was my mum's birthday and her and my dad went to stay with her sister and husband. We also went up and stayed with family friends who live quite close by ( who are also good friends with my auntie and uncle - is this clear?! Ha! ) - their daughters were my 2 youngest bridesmaids when we wed in Sept 2003. It really helped being in a different environment for that 1st weekend ( I normally come on late in the week ) which I always find the most hard. Now I feel chilled and am looking forward to plenty of      now horrible AF has finished! Time really is a funny thing. If anyone said a few months ago that I would be raving on about my new nephew, Fraser, well he is nearly 5 months old now, I would have thought 'yeah right'. But I think he is adorable and couldn't get enough of him when he came down with my bro and SIL to my mum and dad's last weekend. In a really wierd way it has brought me closer to my bro and SIl rather than further apart ( don't know if you remember previous posts when I wanted to rip my SIL's head off !!! ). I feel proud of myself that I can feel this way but it has taken time to get here, along with all of your kind words and support.

I am trying to drink loads of water this month ( never drink enough at the best of times ) and I have also bought some Robitussin but not sure whether to give this a whirl or not. I have read on one link that there is debate as to whether one of the ingredients can cause birth defects like cleft palate. What is other peoples' opinions on Robitussin? I would be very grateful for any comments.

Jo - hope you are keeping well hun and no I DEFINATELY DO NOT WANT TO WAIT 2 YEARS!!!

TC everyone, thanks as always,

Love Mads xxxx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Congratulations MADS! You have over-come another obstacle (hurdle) in your life. You must be so proud of yourself for not ripping your SIL's head off instead you have found a companian in a 5month old baby! And knowing that one day you too will have your own baby in your arms.   

Like you said its taken time - but you got there! No one could have done that except YOU! Brilliant news!

All the best hun,
Kissy Bear
xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Mads,

Glad you had a good weekend with the family. Do you still have the honey too ?

Jo x


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi Jo,

How's you?

Not taking the honey anymore - DH is though. Thought I'd give Robitussin a whirl this month - have asked sailace and Rosie for advice about this cause not sure when / how you should take it. All I know is that it is meant to be good for improving CM - to help     meet the egg! Bit nervous though cause read somewhere that it could possibly lead to birth defects like cleft palate, oh I don't know what to do! May be our last month before IUI, haven't heard anything more yet.


When's your 12 week scan?
Mads xxxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hiya,

I haven't heard of robustin ? so cant help, but i would def check it out if your worried. I am ok, still very tired and a bit nauseaus, touchwood no actual vomiting as yet though, PHEW!  I am 8 weeks today and seeing the midwife on monday when i think she books my 12 week scan and nuchal test for downs etc.. (scarey!!  ).  Still not telling too many people til had all that done. My spotting has near enough gone which is good and less worrying.
Good luck this month    crack on!!!  Jo xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks Tina and sorry AF turned up.

Dont give up though eh  

I cant suss out the ticker, driving me nuts   Jo x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

I keep doing that but i just get words as you can see and not a tikcer ? doh


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Wey hey! ive sussed it, i didnt have enough room, so edited all my other ramblings  
it works now.x


----------



## Lolly2 (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi I am new to this site, and i have never used a chat room before so I don't know who any of you are but hi. I just logged on as I have been sat at home crying for an hour over a negative pregnancy test (as i really thought I was pregnant again this month.) My period is actually not due until tommorrow but i felt sick all week so I convinced me & my boyfriend it was going 2 happen. I am so gutted I have been on chlomid since March and before that I had no periods for a year but it took that long to pusaude my GP i had a problem!! I was also told by a pyschic that i would find out in September I was pregant, well here it is in October and I am definatley not. I am so gutted I haven't told anyone about all this only my boyfriend knows. To make matters worse 2 people at work have just found out they are expecting & I have been asked to a sweepstake for the other pregnant girl who is due next month. (to guess the sex of her baby) I feel like screaming I want 2 tell my mum but I feel like such a failure,(all my family seem to be highly fertile) the tablets have made my legs fat & I feel like crying all the time. I have read success stories on here & they have made me feel better but I sometimes wonder if I will ever be a mummy. 

Does anyone else feel like me


----------

